# Correct Schwinn Kickstand/front Brake?



## CrazyDave (Mar 10, 2016)

OK, I've searched and searched.  I have a 59 debutante (26") that I need a kickstand for, what # is it? (370, 380 ??) Mine is unmarked.  I also want to put a front brake on it for the lady, is the Schwinn script brake correct for that year? I also need a fork with the brake hole..Can I use a mens fork or does it have to be a ladies?? Thanks in advance and if ya got the stuff, gimme a shout.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2016)

If you find a stand with a number stamped in it, you'll need the newer cam since the old unmarked stands use a different cam.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 11, 2016)

Mine is a 59, unmarked.....which one is it?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

What's wrong with the one you have?


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 11, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> What's wrong with the one you have?



It is rusty and bent.  Do you know which one replaces it?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> It is rusty and bent.  Do you know which one replaces it?




Sorry, can't help you with the replacement, but I have repaired these and refinished them, so there's that option.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 11, 2016)

Hmmm, I could try to straighten it out and have it cadmium plated, but I figured it would be more logical to replace it...but if I can't even figure out what i need to replace it, I guess thats my only option.  Could you tell me if it is a long or short throw cam?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Hmmm, I could try to straighten it out and have it cadmium plated, but I figured it would be more logical to replace it...but if I can't even figure out what i need to replace it, I guess thats my only option.  Could you tell me if it is a long or short throw cam?




hehe! No clue there either my friend. Is the cam worn out? Often a service and replacement of the cam pin does the trick....grease grease grease!
Maybe these links will be helpful:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-2.81579/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-schwinn-bicycle-parts-accessories-catalog.83449/


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 11, 2016)

i just wanna new kickstand! lololololol


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 11, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Hmmm, I could try to straighten it out and have it cadmium plated, but I figured it would be more logical to replace it...but if I can't even figure out what i need to replace it, I guess thats my only option.  Could you tell me if it is a long or short throw cam?



I'll be home in about 10 minutes. I have the same bike and I'll check it all out.


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's mine. No stamp either.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2016)

So I go thru the trouble to post a kickstand list and nobody even looked at it.   Down at the middle of the list, middleweight # 370* a*nd you'll need the new cam. A 378 should work also.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 11, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> So I go thru the trouble to post a kickstand list and nobody even looked at it.   Down at the middle of the list, middleweight # 370* a*nd you'll need the new cam. A 378 should work also.



I looked at the list, mine has not and is not suppose to have a number stamp. It also does not solve the issue of which cam...but help and sarcasm is always welcome


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I looked at the list, mine has not and is not suppose to have a number stamp. It also does not solve the issue of which cam...but help and sarcasm is always welcome




Send Detroitbike a PM with that/those numbers. He has boxes full of NOS kickstands and many times they come with the cam.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 11, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Send Detroitbike a PM with that/those numbers. He has boxes full of NOS kickstands and many times they come with the cam.



Excellent, i found a old post here with his boxes of kickstands, pm sent!  I should have one coming soon enough!


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 11, 2016)

I do not have a # 370.
I see that it should take a # 378 also. I will check that number tomorrow.
I do have Lots of the new cams , Pins, collars and some springs as most of the kickstands (or Sprags) came with all the hardware.


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 11, 2016)

The original kickstand sprag for 1970 and earlier 26" wheel middleweight/balloon models was p/n 8300 (sprag only) or 8328 (sprag assembly incl. spring, washer, bushing and cam pin


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 11, 2016)

1959 24 inch corvette front brake, my 59 tiger also has the script brake caliper


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks a heap metacortex, detroit bike and rustystone!  Schwinn approved brake stand! I appreciate it!   I hope the kickstand is still under $1! hahaha

Will brakes off a lightweight work? like these?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Scr...223cc11&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=182020648015


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 12, 2016)

Nope. Gotta be 1020 size middleweight brakes. Lightweight ones aren't long enough to reach the rim. Kickstand for that bike is super common, any Schwinn middleweight 26" wheel bike will have the same kickstand, 1950s through 1970s.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 13, 2016)

Much respect for all the knowledge....all this stuff looks the same but is different. lol.  How about these? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/381560508791?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT     and some of these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/182052367244?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2016)

Those calipers look correct for a 59 model. The early Schwinn script Weinmann calipers did not have a size (1020) etc. cast on the arms. The eye stabbers in your link are later issue starting in 1965 or maybe 64. There earlier ones did not have the gray lever stop buttons next to the pivot rivet.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 13, 2016)

THanks! I will keep looking!


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 14, 2016)

found the # 378


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 14, 2016)

Ohhhhh Ahhhhhhh, gimme! hahahahhahaha.....Just kidding man, appreciate your effort.  If ya got one bent like that with no numbers, it would be awesome, but I surly take that one!!!! No sneaky lookin at my kickstand to see it has numbers!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Ohhhhh Ahhhhhhh, gimme! hahahahhahaha.....Just kidding man, appreciate your effort.  If ya got one bent like that with no numbers, it would be awesome, but I surly take that one!!!! No sneaky lookin at my kickstand to see it has numbers!




You could always put that on an anvil and smash those numbers right off of there with a hammer.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 15, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> You could always put that on an anvil and smash those numbers right off of there with a hammer.



I was thinkin fill em in with a lil JB weld. lol


----------

